# Stamp pen, CA cracking



## Phillikl (Jan 12, 2013)

Decides to try a stamp pen.  Got 500 old stamps off eBay for $5!  Yay!!  Anywho, turned a maple blank and glued the stamps on with some Hodge Podge.  Let it dry a couple hours, and coated the outside with 3 coats of HP and let the whole thing dry about 6 hours...  At that point I put 3 coats of thin CA (about 15 minutes apart, no accelerator) and let it cure overnight.  Applied stick fast (using their recommended 3 light, 4 medium, accelerator between each coat).  Used their polish compounds and everything looked great.  I let it set for about an hour before assembly (wanted to make sure finish I was good).  Assembly went perfect, pen looked awesome!  Now 4-5 hours later... It has cracked in the finish, not really a broken glass look, like 20-30 cracks.  Like you can feel them they are so distinct.  Tried taking a pic, but its kinda blurry.  

Thanks in advance!

~Kendall


----------



## firewhatfire (Jan 12, 2013)

I think you CA'd to soon.  needed to let dry 24-48 hours after modge podge.v  of course I could be wrong.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 12, 2013)

It is a case of rushing the process. Dry to the touch does not mean cured and that goes for CA too. Good thing is you get to try again with enough stamps. Good deal.


----------



## Phillikl (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback.  Being my first attempt of a stamp pen, must say it has been an enjoyable experience.  My next attempt I want to do about a dozen at once, so will definitely give them a good week of dry time before finishing.

 If you have never got a bag-o-stamps its definitely worth the $5.  I had brought them to work with me (super slow now days), and before I knew it I had 5 guys helping sort and price! The history lesson and vision of the different eras was priceless.  I actually got a couple stamps worth over $20!  The hardest part is yet to come I fear, figuring out what stamps to put on the blanks.....

Thanks again!

~Kendall


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 13, 2013)

Phillikl said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Being my first attempt of a stamp pen, must say it has been an enjoyable experience. My next attempt I want to do about a dozen at once, so will definitely give them a good week of dry time before finishing.
> 
> If you have never got a bag-o-stamps its definitely worth the $5. I had brought them to work with me (super slow now days), and before I knew it I had 5 guys helping sort and price! The history lesson and vision of the different eras was priceless. I actually got a couple stamps worth over $20! The hardest part is yet to come I fear, figuring out what stamps to put on the blanks.....
> 
> ...


 


Slow down Kendall. Slow down.  Before you go into production mode and ruin a bunch more, get one to work first. Maybe you have a bad batch of CA or maybe the modgepodge is bad. Sheesh people are always in a hurry. Lessons to be learned here yet.


----------



## wouldentu2? (Jan 13, 2013)

Modge Podge needs to dry overnight since it is water based.

I have also done it without the Modge Podge but you need to make one light swipe across the pen with thin CA or the CA will smear the stamp.

What is HP?


----------



## bruce119 (Jan 13, 2013)

Yep I say something shrinked up on you.
 
I've seen this before on some woods. Some of my older pens have developed those spider cracks. I believe it is from doing shows and the pen exposed to a wide change in temp. & humidity. Now I am sure to seal the ends real good before assembly to keep humidity out.
 
In your case did you use wood as a base if so what kind you dry and stable wood.
I think the real problem you had was the Mod Podge. I use a *THIN* coat of MP to glue labels down. Wait at least 24 hrs even more. With stamps you should not need a MP overcoat stamp should need to be sealed. If you do give it even longer to dry & set up. I never had luck using MP as an overcoat.
 
To summarize I would try again. Glue your stamps to your blank using a thin coat of MP let set 2 days, no MP overcoat, then do your CA finish.
 
Good Luck


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 13, 2013)

I have had this problem with using one CA Brand/manufacturer with another CA accelerator Brand/Manufacturer. I am using Stickfast glue and accelerator and very seldom have problems.


----------



## booney0717 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for posting. this is somthing i've been wanting to try. now i wont make the same mistake.


----------



## Phillikl (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for the info!! Went overboard on the MP (not hp like I typed earlier, silly iPhone). 

Couple follow on questions:

What kits do you guys reccomend? I used a Polaris on this one, the taper was kinda pain, but the detail in the stamps hide wrinkles pretty good.

Best base? Wood or acrylic? Have a couple gallons of max clr that needs to get used up before it "expires".

Thanks again! 

~Kendall


----------

